# Weird problem regarding headphones



## hellosubho01 (Sep 15, 2011)

I am experiencing a complete bizarre problem with my headphones....I bought a zebronics ZEB - 3100 HMV(for .5K) headphones three weeks ago..it worked fine for a couple of weeks..but suddenly the right channel of hp became barely audible although the left channel kept working fine...somehow I have misplaced the bill therefore was unable to claim warranty...then I bought a tech-com SSD HP 212  headphone(.2k)...it worked fine for few days...but now the right channel of the headphone is completely dead and the left channel is barely audible even at full volume of both headphone and system.
Both the front and rear jack is producing same result and also my mp3 player has confirmed the headphone's faultiness. 
However my Altec Lansing VS4121 is working absolutely fine for almost a year now..can someone help me out here??Is it worthwhile to seek a replacement for HP212 with warranty or should I go for a pricey headphone???I can spend 2-3k for a headphone provided it doesn't give up on me in weeks!!!!


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 15, 2011)

since u say that ur mp3 player confirmed ur headphones faultiness so they are at fault and btw its always recommended to look out for reputed brands while buying so what do u use ur headphones for


----------



## hellosubho01 (Sep 15, 2011)

games,music,movies..the basic needs!!!


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 15, 2011)

i'd suggest u sennheiser hd 202,good all round performance and cost 1.3k and it also comes with a 6.3mm adapter and a pretty long cable
Sennheiser Worldwide - HiFi Stereo Headphones, HD 202, Bass - Private Audio


----------



## hellosubho01 (Sep 15, 2011)

Isn't zebronics a reputed brand???I mean they aren't too popular in terms of headphones among techno people but I expected that a zeb headphone would posses decent quality.

My worry is elsewhere...how can two headphones go bad in span of a week??is it really my sheer bad luck or there's something else i should look out for??


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 15, 2011)

yh  thats what i was thinking abt too,do u remember of putting any physical strain on them


----------



## Neuron (Sep 15, 2011)

I think what happened is that the speaker has got displaced from its seating.Open the malfunctioning speaker casing and see if the speakers are properly placed.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 15, 2011)

^^ hmmm but cant be same for the other,can it?


----------



## Neuron (Sep 15, 2011)

We never know.But nothing wrong in checking that out.


----------



## hellosubho01 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nope in fact it's just the opposite....I used it for maybe 1/2 hrs yesterday....played some music..it was perfect then...nothing too alarming!!!

but today when I came back from office and tried to use it.....well,that's when i found out the damn problem!!!!

how can it happen??I didn't change anything about my comp recently..my speakers are working fine....i am a little confused about this...if I buy a pricey headphone like hd 202 and this problem reoccurs then what???

thanks for ur reply anyway!!!


----------



## Neuron (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you have any kids at home.They may try to use the headphone and may frequently fall down from their tiny heads and cause such problem.Happened to me once or twice.


----------



## hellosubho01 (Sep 15, 2011)

@Neuron
Will try that..but I highly doubt that both headphone's speaker can get displaced without a reason....I didn't try to kill rats with them!!!

@neuron
Nope..no kids...in fact I am the youngest at my home and I'm 23!!!And I don't sleepwalk at midnight to kill mr. evil headphones!!


----------



## Neuron (Sep 15, 2011)

Now that you are insisting that you don't sleepwalk,i doubt that


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 15, 2011)

i say u buy some cheap Rs 30 made in china earphones and test them if the same one channel audio persisits


----------

